# EasyCarbo and Amano shrimp



## Nautilus143 (2 Apr 2021)

Hi all. I've been having a minor algae problem so I purchased some EasyCarbo to nip it in the bud. I added it for the first time this morning (half dose: added 0.6mL given that my tank holds 60L water) but since then my Amanos have been acting weird. Initially they were swimming around like mad like they do after a WC. Then, two of them (out of 3) went completely still. One has now moved but the other is still immobile. Can anyone please confirm that EasyCarbo is safe for shrimp? I am a bit worried about them. I don't plan to use this long term, I'm only using it to tackle algae.


----------



## Andy Pierce (2 Apr 2021)

I've used 1.0 mL / 40 L EasyCarbo for many months now.  Amanos are active and happy.


----------



## Nautilus143 (2 Apr 2021)

Fantastic, many thanks Andy. I will stick at the lower dose for now and build it up gradually. One Amano is still hanging out on the filter (not moving) which is unusual for it, so I'll keep an eye.


----------



## John q (2 Apr 2021)

I don't keep shrimp but reading through the site Amano shrimp seem to be more affected by liquid carbon than other types.
Maybe keep the dose low and see if they adapt to it before any increases, if and when you do increase doses do it gradually and note any changes in their behaviour.


----------



## Nautilus143 (2 Apr 2021)

Thanks John, I was seeing conflicting info so was hoping for some reassurance! Will definitely keep the dose low. I've seen all three Amano moving around since lights off, so hopefully they're alright.


----------

